
Free ads.txt analysis tools – bulk validation for exchanges - adauthdotcom
https://www.adauth.com/validation/publishers
======
adauthdotcom
A free tool for exchanges to validate their publishers in bulk.

Step 1: Enter a list of publisher domains, and your exchange domain

Step 2: ...

Step 3: Profit

See which publishers should authorize your exchange but do not.

Feedback welcome!

